# Are you interested in Phyto?



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Every fall to spring I culture phytoplankton and was wondering if there is a still a interest in the GTA community for it. This will determine how many cultures I purchase.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

always interested, Your just SOOOO far away


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Since I am planning to try and hatch Amano shrimp, among a few others who require brackish water for this, be nice to have some salt water phyto to feed the larvae/zoeys. I culture FW single cell algae but there's a limit to how many bottles of stuff I can keep cooking at one time.
Do you ever get further west than Ajax ?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd love to buy phyto off you, but only if you can bring it into town...


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If there is enough interest, perhaps I can get several orders and deliver them, divide the cost between those buying ? I'd be willing to give that a shot.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

for fear of breaking rules, how much were you looking to charge, and for how much?

I think that would help people decide. I mean, heck, I would come get it if there were enough people interested. So long as the gas money was covered.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

With the level of interest this is getting I should be able to provide a good supply to the folks around here. Depending on how the culture turns out as it takes about 3-4 weeks to get the right density with the culture, I should be able to start selling it mid to late September.

I can tell you that I sold it at the fraction of the cost in stores with similar micron denisty.

As for the folks in the west end, I usually make a trip out there twice a month so I can make arrangements with a fellow reefer out there to drop some off (if he doesn't mind) or perhaps meet up directly.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If your coming tothe West End, Id like some forsure.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Also would be interested. I Am downtownish but could meet up in Toronto.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm interested in some also and am near Jeff.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I am interested as well, let me know more when the time comes


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Out of curiosity, just what all is in your cultures ? Assorted critters, single cell algaes, both ? Something else ? Also be nice to know the approximate sizes of the smallest and largest items in it in microns ?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Just a quick updated. I am restarting the culture. Was not happy with the way it turned out( I personally think the disk was bad)... FYI for those interested in culturing process.

http://www.melevsreef.com/phytoplankton.html

Its the exact same process using a Florida Aquafarms Disk.


----------

